# Can someone recommend a Hasselblad or good Medium Format Forum?



## cayenne (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi all,

Per some of my posts, you know that I've acquitted a Hassleblad 501CM film camera and a Yeshiva MAT 124G (found for a steal).....

I still love my Canon and still shooting it, but I was thinking if anyone knew of a good forum more dedicated to Hassie's and medium format film cameras, I really have a lot of questions about them, things like how to get an arca swiss plate to fit on them both, what kinda flash sync cables they use, etc.

Anyway, I"m STILL here and very interested, but if someone knew of a forum that was specialized in these I'd be interested in that too!!

I"ve googled for them, but only so far, found a couple that didn't seem to have had any posts since like 2 years ago....


TIA,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone? Anyone? 

Bueller?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 17, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?


Haha. Love the Ferris Bueller comment. 
Cant help you with medium format stuff though


----------

